#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] "月光指路"小說徵角(名額暫滿摟

## 小芸

這一開始是諾雅的點子喔!我們決定要聯合諾雅.傻氣狼兒 .努特 寫一篇小說!!!(興奮
主角當然是白花豹"諾雅".北極熊"努特".和我在小說裡的名子 狼兒"月尾" 
主要要徵的角色是在劇中   "月尾的狼群"
設定名額6隻狼可報名~~(限定狼才可以.
裡面會有2隻狼是好的.3隻狼是的壞的
好跟壞是"支持我們那一方"跟"不支持我們那一方"並沒有優劣之分喔!!!
我也要說一下因為"徵的不是主角"各位出場的時間與次數可能不會太多,在此跟大家說一聲抱歉
如果想要出場多一點的可能就不好意思了~
姓名:
性別:
長相(毛色:
派別(好或壞:
個性:
技能:
其他(補充:
(註:我需要一隻首領...
(如果超過6隻獸報名,可能會經過討論後做出選擇喔!)
以上~~~謝謝大家的支持喔!!!

----------


## 斯冰菊

姓名:斯冰菊
性別:公
長相(毛色:半黑半白(可參考狼設/狼人設)
派別(好或壞:皆可
個性:愛耍凍搞笑。
技能:絕對零度超級耍凍
其他(補充:階級是歐米茄。

那麼本狼就萬事拜託囉！(六體投地) :wuffer_glee:

----------


## Norya.Polaris

呼呼~~出來啦~~感謝傻氣>W<~~~
大家挑反派吧(誤
誰想欺負我 :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 碎風

喔喔~  傻氣也要開始寫小說了嗎  超期待地說  OwO

姓名:碎風

性別:公

長相(毛色:腹部是白色的  其他主要為深藍色

派別(好或壞:偏向正派 =w=

個性:開朗樂觀好相處  面對敵人就判若兩狼

技能:神形翔天(可將自己化作風或融入空氣中 瞬身到敵人後方給予重擊 此狀態下物理攻擊是無效的
      颶風終結(將風的力量聚集於自身身上 被擊中的人會受到極大傷害OR死亡

其他(補充:總之就是"不要傷害我的夥伴"

----------


## 小芸

斯冰菊：謝謝支持喔！
小碎：是跟諾雅和努特一起輪流寫的喔〜
諾雅一起加油巴！＞＜

----------


## 白拓

姓名：白拓

長相：體型普通偏瘦削，毛色雪白，深棕色瞳孔

派別：壞(030/

個性：溫和有禮，但有殺意時會不顧一切

技能：看破萬物的白托比斯特之眼

----------


## 銀羽

姓名:銀羽
性別:母
長相:體型苗條,純白長毛、淺藍眼、深藍瞳孔
派別:好
個性:沉默寡言、表情稀少冷靜,唯獨在面臨可能「失去家人」的情況時，會喪失原有的理性及判斷力，容易不顧後果衝動行事。
技能：清晰的頭腦與豐富的知識、預知末來

----------


## 努特

TO白拓:終於有反派的了,謝謝你的參加
TOhowl:感謝你的支持
TO諾雅和傻氣:我們一起加油吧!

----------


## 狼の寂

姓名: 銀月

性別: 雄性

長相(毛色: 全身為雪白色,毛的末端帶有些許的銀色

派別(好或壞: 好

個性: 有些孤傲、說話有些冷冷的,但喜歡與獸相處,不善表達個狼情感

技能: 孤寂之冰 (除了可以使用各式的冰屬性技能外，還能讓他獸在其招式中感受到一股深沉的孤寂)

其他(補充: 對於個狼操守異常的執著,會為了重要的東西而戰


小說請加油喔  :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 月光銀牙

姓名:銀牙

性別:公

長相:灰色和淡灰色組成，右耳有傷疤，左眼瞎掉，眼睛為深綠色

派別:壞的一方

個性:沉默+固執+明辨是非

技能:大多都是物理攻擊

其他(補充:期待你們的小說，加油~~  (本狼希望能當首領

----------


## 小芸

阿寂：
謝謝你參加這次活動〜
我還以為大家都不想報名說QWQ
總之謝謝摟＞＜
銀牙：
也謝謝你的參加歐〜
首領就交給你了！
我本來首領就希望是壞壞（？
最後謝謝你們的支持歐〜
〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜〜
那個...銀羽〜銀月〜跟銀牙〜
有三個銀耶〜＞＜（兄妹可以（？

----------


## 月光銀牙

我沒有甚麼意見

能爭取到首領很開心

謝謝妳們肯給機會

加油囉~~(期望很高

----------

